# Airstrike 3D won't start on some computers



## Joncondiff (Jan 10, 2017)

I found Airstrike 3D in one of my CDs,(don't ask if it was pirated I'm not sure my dad could have but I was 7 at the time). The thing is when I try to run it in all but 2 devices(both Lenovo Yoga 11e Thinkpads), a window pops up then immediately stops responding. having it on compatibility mode doesn't seem to help, is there a way to solve this or is it just a old game?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Based on what I could find in a Google search, it would appear the game should work. It is an old game (2007), so how well it works could be questionable. Although it's hard to troubleshoot when it doesn't give some sort of error.


----------



## Joncondiff (Jan 10, 2017)

I looked in the files and found this in a TXT file

---- Initializing file system ----
pak0.apk - 1201 files
pak1.apk - 112 files
pak2.apk - 37 files
F_Init: 
3 data files found.
---- Initializing main window ----
...registered window class.
...window creation: succeeded.
...getting DC: succeeded.
...using pixel format 5: color(32-bit), Z-buffer(24-bit), stencil(8-bit))
...no PFD_GENERIC_ACCELERATED 
...no PFD_GENERIC_FORMAT 
...creating RC: succeeded.
------ OpenGL Initializing ------
renderer : Intel(R) HD Graphics
vendor : Intel
version : 4.0.0 - Build 10.18.10.4276
extensions : GL_EXT_blend_minmax GL_EXT_blend_subtract GL_EXT_blend_color GL_EXT_abgr GL_EXT_texture3D GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap GL_EXT_draw_range_elements GL_SGIS_texture_lod GL_EXT_rescale_normal GL_EXT_packed_pixels GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp GL_EXT_separate_specular_color GL_ARB_multitexture GL_ARB_map_buffer_alignment GL_ARB_conservative_depth GL_EXT_texture_env_combine GL_EXT_bgra GL_EXT_blend_func_separate GL_EXT_secondary_color GL_EXT_fog_coord GL_EXT_texture_env_add GL_ARB_texture_cube_map GL_ARB_transpose_matrix GL_ARB_internalformat_query GL_ARB_internalformat_query2 GL_ARB_texture_env_add GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays GL_NV_blend_square GL_ARB_texture_compression GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1 GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp GL_ARB_point_parameters GL_ARB_texture_env_combine GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3 GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc GL_ARB_shadow GL_ARB_window_pos GL_EXT_shadow_funcs GL_EXT_stencil_wrap GL_ARB_vertex_program GL_EXT_texture_rectangle GL_ARB_fragment_program GL_EXT_stencil_two_side GL_ATI_separate_stencil GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias GL_ARB_occlusion_query GL_ARB_fragment_shader GL_ARB_shader_objects GL_ARB_shading_language_100 GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two GL_ARB_vertex_shader GL_NV_texgen_reflection GL_ARB_point_sprite GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate GL_ARB_depth_texture GL_ARB_texture_rectangle GL_ARB_draw_buffers GL_ARB_color_buffer_float GL_ARB_half_float_pixel GL_ARB_texture_float GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object GL_EXT_framebuffer_object GL_ARB_draw_instanced GL_ARB_half_float_vertex GL_ARB_occlusion_query2 GL_EXT_draw_buffers2 GL_WIN_swap_hint GL_EXT_texture_sRGB GL_ARB_multisample GL_EXT_packed_float GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent GL_ARB_texture_rg GL_ARB_texture_compression_rgtc GL_NV_conditional_render GL_ARB_texture_swizzle GL_EXT_texture_swizzle GL_ARB_texture_gather GL_ARB_sync GL_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil GL_ARB_depth_buffer_float GL_EXT_transform_feedback GL_ARB_transform_feedback2 GL_ARB_draw_indirect GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample GL_ARB_framebuffer_object GL_ARB_framebuffer_no_attachments GL_EXT_texture_array GL_EXT_texture_integer GL_ARB_map_buffer_range GL_ARB_texture_buffer_range GL_EXT_texture_buffer GL_EXT_texture_snorm GL_ARB_blend_func_extended GL_INTEL_performance_queries GL_INTEL_performance_query GL_ARB_copy_buffer GL_ARB_sampler_objects GL_NV_primitive_restart GL_ARB_seamless_cube_map GL_ARB_uniform_buffer_object GL_ARB_depth_clamp GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra GL_ARB_shader_bit_encoding GL_ARB_draw_buffers_blend GL_ARB_geometry_shader4 GL_EXT_geometry_shader4 GL_ARB_texture_query_lod GL_ARB_explicit_attrib_location GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex GL_ARB_instanced_arrays GL_ARB_base_instance GL_ARB_fragment_coord_conventions GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters GL_ARB_texture_buffer_object_rgb32 GL_ARB_compatibility GL_ARB_texture_rgb10_a2ui GL_ARB_texture_multisample GL_ARB_vertex_type_2_10_10_10_rev GL_ARB_timer_query GL_ARB_tessellation_shader GL_ARB_vertex_array_object GL_ARB_provoking_vertex GL_ARB_sample_shading GL_ARB_texture_cube_map_array GL_EXT_gpu_shader4 GL_ARB_gpu_shader5 GL_ARB_gpu_shader_fp64 GL_ARB_shader_subroutine GL_ARB_transform_feedback3 GL_ARB_get_program_binary GL_ARB_separate_shader_objects GL_ARB_shader_precision GL_ARB_vertex_attrib_64bit GL_ARB_viewport_array GL_ARB_transform_feedback_instanced GL_ARB_compressed_texture_pixel_storage GL_ARB_shader_atomic_counters GL_ARB_shading_language_packing GL_ARB_shading_language_420pack GL_ARB_texture_storage GL_EXT_texture_storage GL_ARB_vertex_attrib_binding GL_ARB_multi_draw_indirect GL_ARB_program_interface_query GL_ARB_texture_storage_multisample GL_ARB_buffer_storage GL_ARB_debug_output GL_KHR_debug GL_ARB_arrays_of_arrays GL_INTEL_map_texture GL_ARB_texture_compression_bptc GL_ARB_ES2_compatibility GL_ARB_ES3_compatibility GL

not sure if it ran that time or not but here the same file but after running it and it actually started


---- Initializing file system ----
pak0.apk - 1201 files
pak1.apk - 113 files
pak2.apk - 37 files
F_Init: 
3 data files found.
---- Initializing main window ----
...using desktop display depth of 32.
...CDS: succeeded.
...registered window class.
...window creation: succeeded.
...getting DC: succeeded.
...using pixel format 5: color(32-bit), Z-buffer(24-bit), stencil(8-bit))
...no PFD_GENERIC_ACCELERATED 
...no PFD_GENERIC_FORMAT 
...creating RC: succeeded.
------ OpenGL Initializing ------
renderer : Intel(R) HD Graphics
vendor : Intel
version : 4.0.0 - Build 10.18.10.3408
extensions : GL_EXT_blend_minmax GL_EXT_blend_subtract GL_EXT_blend_color GL_EXT_abgr GL_EXT_texture3D GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap GL_EXT_draw_range_elements GL_SGIS_texture_lod GL_EXT_rescale_normal GL_EXT_packed_pixels GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp GL_EXT_separate_specular_color GL_ARB_multitexture GL_ARB_map_buffer_alignment GL_ARB_conservative_depth GL_EXT_texture_env_combine GL_EXT_bgra GL_EXT_blend_func_separate GL_EXT_secondary_color GL_EXT_fog_coord GL_EXT_texture_env_add GL_ARB_texture_cube_map GL_ARB_transpose_matrix GL_ARB_internalformat_query GL_ARB_internalformat_query2 GL_ARB_texture_env_add GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays GL_NV_blend_square GL_ARB_texture_compression GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1 GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp GL_ARB_point_parameters GL_ARB_texture_env_combine GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3 GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc GL_ARB_shadow GL_ARB_window_pos GL_EXT_shadow_funcs GL_EXT_stencil_wrap GL_ARB_vertex_program GL_EXT_texture_rectangle GL_ARB_fragment_program GL_EXT_stencil_two_side GL_ATI_separate_stencil GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias GL_ARB_occlusion_query GL_ARB_fragment_shader GL_ARB_shader_objects GL_ARB_shading_language_100 GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two GL_ARB_vertex_shader GL_NV_texgen_reflection GL_ARB_point_sprite GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate GL_ARB_depth_texture GL_ARB_texture_rectangle GL_ARB_draw_buffers GL_ARB_color_buffer_float GL_ARB_half_float_pixel GL_ARB_texture_float GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object GL_EXT_framebuffer_object GL_ARB_draw_instanced GL_ARB_half_float_vertex GL_ARB_occlusion_query2 GL_EXT_draw_buffers2 GL_WIN_swap_hint GL_EXT_texture_sRGB GL_ARB_multisample GL_EXT_packed_float GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent GL_ARB_texture_rg GL_ARB_texture_compression_rgtc GL_NV_conditional_render GL_ARB_texture_swizzle GL_EXT_texture_swizzle GL_ARB_texture_gather GL_ARB_sync GL_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil GL_ARB_depth_buffer_float GL_EXT_transform_feedback GL_ARB_transform_feedback2 GL_ARB_draw_indirect GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample GL_ARB_framebuffer_object GL_EXT_texture_array GL_EXT_texture_integer GL_ARB_map_buffer_range GL_ARB_texture_buffer_range GL_EXT_texture_snorm GL_ARB_blend_func_extended GL_INTEL_performance_queries GL_ARB_copy_buffer GL_ARB_sampler_objects GL_NV_primitive_restart GL_ARB_seamless_cube_map GL_ARB_uniform_buffer_object GL_ARB_depth_clamp GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra GL_ARB_shader_bit_encoding GL_ARB_draw_buffers_blend GL_ARB_geometry_shader4 GL_EXT_geometry_shader4 GL_ARB_texture_query_lod GL_ARB_explicit_attrib_location GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex GL_ARB_instanced_arrays GL_ARB_base_instance GL_ARB_fragment_coord_conventions GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters GL_ARB_texture_buffer_object_rgb32 GL_ARB_compatibility GL_ARB_texture_rgb10_a2ui GL_ARB_texture_multisample GL_ARB_vertex_type_2_10_10_10_rev GL_ARB_timer_query GL_ARB_tessellation_shader GL_ARB_vertex_array_object GL_ARB_provoking_vertex GL_ARB_sample_shading GL_ARB_texture_cube_map_array GL_EXT_gpu_shader4 GL_ARB_gpu_shader5 GL_ARB_gpu_shader_fp64 GL_ARB_shader_subroutine GL_ARB_transform_feedback3 GL_ARB_get_program_binary GL_ARB_separate_shader_objects GL_ARB_shader_precision GL_ARB_vertex_attrib_64bit GL_ARB_viewport_array GL_ARB_transform_feedback_instanced GL_ARB_compressed_texture_pixel_storage GL_ARB_shader_atomic_counters GL_ARB_shading_language_packing GL_ARB_shading_language_420pack GL_ARB_texture_storage GL_EXT_texture_storage GL_ARB_vertex_attrib_binding GL_ARB_multi_draw_indirect GL_ARB_program_interface_query GL_ARB_debug_output GL_KHR_debug GL_ARB_arrays_of_arrays GL_INTEL_map_texture GL_ARB_texture_compression_bptc GL_ARB_ES2_compatibility GL_ARB_robustness GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_decode 
multitexture : enabled
vertex arrays : disabled
texture env add : enabled
texture combine : enabled
Joy_Init: No valid joysticks (a5)
---- Initializing sound system ----
BASS_Init: Succeeded.
G_LoadObjects: 864 objects parsed succefully.
Shutting down sound system.

Hope this could be of help


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

As it appears to have crashed during OpenGL loading, I'd suspect a video issue. Many older games have issues with non AMD or nVidia chipsets (as those were the primary two available for gaming in years past). In addition, it could simply be a driver issue (Intel video drivers) not supporting, not fully supporting, not properly supporting the older video format used by the game.

Or it could totally be something else. The logs don't show an error that I can see, the game simply stops loading. Could be a bad game install or a conflict with new OS/drivers (in regards to the age of the game).


----------



## Techwardo (Oct 10, 2016)

I agree with JimE, I think it's an issue with the video driver.


----------

